# Old rumble foundation parging



## chicojones (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey guys i have a natural stone question

i have a guy with an old time rumble foundation with some lose rocks. i want to parge it with a lime mortar ( 1 part lime, 3 part sand, 1/2 part portland so the wall can breath) on the inside and outside of the walls. i planned on using a mason bag to inject the mud into the holes in the wall and re mortar the lose rocks, then parge over the whole basement wall.

my question is do i have to use wire lathe before i parge with a rumble foundation? if so how do i anchor the wire lathe to the stone? i had trouble with this in the past parging an outside wall of a rumble foundation. 


i would appreciate any help. thanks


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

Where are you located Chico? What kind of work does your company do? How long???


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

As a rule, if you are going to put the lime plaster on to a depth of over 1/2" at any point, you should lath it.


----------



## chicojones (Mar 11, 2009)

Brickie: located northeast PA. we do small jobs, landscaping stone work, retaining walls, pavers, odds and ends. we started to look into concrete stamping and staining. not a big operation at all. i work with a partner and help when we need it. 

Tscarborough: i parged a outside wall of a rumble foundation with lathe before and had a hell of a time getting the mason nails in. the old lime sand mortar just cracks when you slam the nail in. guess i will try it this time with a hammer drill. 

the reason i ask is because it heard it both ways, some people say you dont need the lathe just build up in layers. textbook says you do need lathe. just lookin for some other opinions. thanks guys.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

If you don't use lath you should fill it with a sandy lime mix, then parge it with a gauged lime plaster.


----------



## chicojones (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks borough! sounds like a plan. we talked it over and are going to try the lathe on the bottom of the wall first. if it goes smoothly we will continue. 

would you mix with mason lime or ivory lime?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I am not sure what ivory lime is, but I have a very specific way I make lime mortar. It needs to be a double hydrated Type S lime. I place it in buckets, 3/4 filled, gently cover with water to the rim, and let it sit for at least 24 hours, preferably 48 hours, adding water if needed.

After that, I pour off the water (saving it to reuse in the mortar), then shake it up with a drill mixer. It is then ready to use, and will remain so as long as you keep it covered with water.


----------



## chicojones (Mar 11, 2009)

ivory finishing lime doesn't need to be soaked like hydrated lime. just add water. its used for stucco, and finishing coats. could be used for other parging if you add gaugeing materials and sand (1:2:8)

i heard of guys soaking lime for weeks. i think i might go your route with the type S double hydrated lime. 

thanks again for help. let me know what you think about using the ivory anyway?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I just the lit, looks like good stuff, but I have not used it. Is it OK for anything but thin coat finishing plasters?


----------



## chicojones (Mar 11, 2009)

looks good in theory. not sure how it holds up in the long run. talked to some guys who use it with stucco work they like it.

some guys i talked to use it to parge inch and 1/2 to 2 coat mixed with 1/2 of portland. (ratio L:1, S:4, P:1/2). 

it would save time but not sure if i want to experiment on someone eleses wall.


----------



## chicojones (Mar 11, 2009)

im gonna post some before pics, starting tomorrow. hopefully i will get some good after photos.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I called a few places and can get ivory lime, I will get a bag and play with it.


----------



## chicojones (Mar 11, 2009)

sounds good let me know what you happens.


----------



## chicojones (Mar 11, 2009)

slammed 2 inch mason nails through some of the strong old mortar. attached lathe and went to town. looks good. going to pour the floor soon. thanks for the help. i'll try to get some before and afters.

how did it go with the ivory?


----------



## GrasshopperPete (Oct 12, 2008)

chicojones said:


> slammed 2 inch mason nails through some of the strong old mortar. attached lathe and went to town. looks good. going to pour the floor soon. thanks for the help. i'll try to get some before and afters.
> 
> how did it go with the ivory?


 

Chico, how did it turn out...any pics?


----------

